# Makeup for Women of Color seminar notes, and more



## martygreene (May 15, 2007)

So, I'm back from NYC and I've got loads of info for you ladies! I JUST got home, and it's my birthday so I've not gotten around to typing things up yet, but I promise a write-up on makeup for women of color later on. So keep an eye open here!


----------



## MiCHiE (May 15, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! And, thanks so much. Can't wait for the notes.


----------



## sheaspearl83 (May 15, 2007)

HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY AND MANY MANY MORE!


----------



## faifai (May 16, 2007)

Happy birthday!


----------



## yummy411 (May 16, 2007)

happy birthday!


----------



## lilchocolatema (May 17, 2007)

Happy Birthday!  I was just there, I took the Master Class with Billy B!  I'll type those notes too!


----------



## aziza (May 17, 2007)

Happy belated birthday! I can't wait for the notes either
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did you two go the the Makeup Show? Say yes and I'll be extremely jealous lol.


----------



## bocagirl (May 17, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BinkysBaby (May 18, 2007)

So excited.


----------



## Ms. Z (May 18, 2007)

:balloons: Happy Birthday! :balloons:​


----------

